# Project Cars 2



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

What are peoples thought on this. It looks good but as we know thats not even half the story. Its the FFB, feel and driving physics that makes a game like this great. I just hope its a proper launch unlike PCARs with all its faults and undelivered promises.






And a little more info


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

Since getting a PS4 a few years ago there hasnt been had a good driving game since I was playing forza on the xbox... hopefully this could be playstations answer because we all know we're gonna be waiting 10+ years for a gran turismo


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Playstation is in a bad place for driving games. Gran Turismo has been poor for the last two or three versions and to be honest is a bit of a joke.

Logitech screwed everyone over by refusing to allow old products to be compatible. Sony are no better because they just got involved in a finger pointing exercise instead of resolving the problem.

The end result is you can't get a wheel that will just work with all games for less that £180, which to be frank is utterly ridiculous. Meanwhile my perfectly good Logitech DFGT that I paid £50 for sits in the loft, useless.

The game manufacturers need to be putting pressure on Sony to come up with an affordable solution, they'll sell far more if a game could be bundled with a working wheel for £100 or so. 

As it is I wouldn't even consider a racing game at the moment.

As far as the PCARS release there was no excuse really, the game was in development for years before it came out and it was still poor, I seem to remember the developers getting a bit arsey about it too. 
They aren't alone in releasing an unfinished game of course, but it doesn't make it any more acceptable.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

All fair points guys. I'm a bit of an online racer for got myself a Thrustmaster t500rs which is a bit of an expense but I use it a lot and it is quality with strong FFB. I did actually find PCARs to be a good game from a ffb, physics and graphics point of view. What frustrated us as a racing group not to mention the day one bugs was things like the sticky cars, the lack of control to run online races, the over sensitive penalty system to mention a few. If these things are sorted out this could be a great game!


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

I like Project Cars, I know a lot of the sim racing aficionados hated it but I didn't.
Looking forward to 2, as they will only improve it which is great. And its one of the best looking driving games out there too. 4k graphics look stunning.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

cadmunkey said:


> I like Project Cars, I know a lot of the sim racing aficionados hated it but I didn't.
> Looking forward to 2, as they will only improve it which is great. And its one of the best looking driving games out there too. 4k graphics look stunning.


Don't get me wrong as someone who races in organised races online we liked the game. What annoyed a lot of people was the unfinished state it was released in ans the lack of event setting up for online racing.

I think they will have learnt loads from PCARs and have high hopes for PCARs2


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

A quick one on driving games,nor Pcars 2 as such.

Do any of you peeps have driving rigs,i mean the dedicated ones not just a wheel and pedal,if you do which one do you have and would you buy it again?

Does it make a massive difference to your gaming experience?

I now have a spare room at home and my boy is after setting it up as a gaming room,driving rig and all that jazz!!

Cheers


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Andysp said:


> A quick one on driving games,nor Pcars 2 as such.
> 
> Do any of you peeps have driving rigs,i mean the dedicated ones not just a wheel and pedal,if you do which one do you have and would you buy it again?
> 
> ...


Yep I built one for me and my boy. See below mine is post 2:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382382


----------

